# Outdoors vs. Indoors



## FourTwenty (Aug 27, 2008)

*Would you prefer to grow Indoors or Outdoors 

Taking into account:*

Environment

Yield

Potency

Over All Ease Of Grow

etc.  

I voted outdoors


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm guessing you wanted this to be a poll... I checked both since having an indoor/outdoor grow area would allow me to grow both indoor and outdoor strains.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

Outdoor. Nothing beats that big HPS in the sky imo.


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3546&highlight=indoor+OR+outdoor


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 27, 2008)

*I would rather grow outdoors, growing outside this far north of the equator is a bit of a challenge, but in the present political climate, I only grow indoors :hubba: maybe next year if WE UP here get our MMJ law passed in November  :woohoo: *


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

i like growing outdoors a heck of alot more than indoors but both have their negatives,indoors we have to figure out a way to deal with temps and we have to pay for electricity.outdoors..around here anyways,we have to deal with leos in helicopters,people trying to steal plants,and bugs.so all n all,indoors is safer..but the sun is free so therfore its alot cheaper to grow outdoors.the way the leos have been itching to find plants around here lately..i'd much rather grow indoors.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Outdoor. Nothing beats that big HPS in the sky imo.


 
:yeahthat: 

I did better the less I fooled with my plants.  Gotta love good ol sunshine.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

Love the avatar SM.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

Since "greenhouse" wasn't an option, I voted for outdoors.


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2008)

heck, lets start another...... discussion.. "Is a greenhouse outdoors or in'?"...


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 27, 2008)

well im a vet at growing out doors and nothing beats good old mother nature imo.plants grow as tall as you want,temps not a issue out side.cant wait till i get a hugh back yard of my own.but in doors has its own advantges.you control the light cycle,water cycle etc` so i vote 

outdoors


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 27, 2008)

i like them both for different reasons. my outdoor plants supply me with my smoke for most of the next season, my indoor plants fill in the gaps and are alot better as far as taste and strength.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Aug 27, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> heck, lets start another...... discussion.. "Is a greenhouse outdoors or in'?"...


 
Both.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 27, 2008)

Hick... you crack me up.

But since it is an opinion thread, I prefer the sun over hps, hydro over dirt..

BUT, since I am not in a perfect world, I go outdoors as the mainstay and tinker indoors the rest of the crop... however this year is turning out to be in reverse for me since mother nature wont deal me a good hand.

Hydro hut should put out an outdoor version with a rain/poor light sensor that retracts its dome in bad weather and kicks on a light


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 27, 2008)

Out bring security issues.... Indoor less security issues


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 28, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Out bring security issues.... Indoor less security issues



It would be a lot harder to convict for growing outside.

It would be an open and shut case if growing inside.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 28, 2008)

FourTwenty said:
			
		

> It would be a lot harder to convict for growing outside.
> 
> It would be an open and shut case if growing inside.



 Someone almost always gets convicted when they find plants outside where I'm from.Lots of ways for them to prove it was you.My buddy had a helicopter land right beside him one time!They'll even put up hidden cameras but it usually just comes down to someone seeing a grower in the wrong place one too many times.PEOPLE ARE NOSEY!We get tons of outdoor busts here.
 On the other hand you only see one or two grow rooms getting busted a year on our local news.They cover 12 counties.And they always get caught because of something stupid that could have been prevented.Like getting snitched out or the police came for disorderly drunks and happen to find their operation.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 28, 2008)

where im at you rarely hear of anyone getting caught outdoors (they may find plants sometimes and destroy them but thats about it). most of the busts i see on the news are indoor grow op's.But im sure that varys from place to place depending on which one is the top priority/problem

but that wasn't my point The point was it's much easier to convict someone who's growing indoors.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 28, 2008)

Where I am I've only heard of one person that got busted outdoors. And that was in the '80's. However, there have been many big finds. Once in the '90's they found three or four fields, totaling like three or four hundred plants. This is crazy because of the population in this area. There just isn't enough room for all that unless it's in six or eight plant locales. And, then imagine trying to get all the water to them, since anywhere there's water, people go looking for fresh dope in september.


----------

